# Coming soon to Vape King - A New Line by PIP



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/15)

*"INTRODUCING: CLOUD CO. (A NEW SUICIDE BUNNY LINE)*





Cloud Company is the result of a year of new experiences and the discovery of another fascinating part of the Vape Community: Cloud Chasers. Pip was asked by cloud chasers to sponsor their team at a local cloud competition.

Happy and honored to oblige, Pip wanted to create something special for their competition: *the perfect blend of maximum vegetable glycerin (VG) and flavor.* “It was amazing to see these individuals so passionate about what they were doing,” Pip recalls. Not long after visiting her first cloud competition, Pip was asked to sponsor another cloud competition—this time in California.

Pip poured her creative talents into the blend for that competition as well. Over the past year Pip has hosted or sponsored over 60 competitions, creating a new liquid each time for the contestants. With each batch Pip endeavored to create a liquid that would deliver fuller-bodied clouds, greater heat endurance, and complex flavors.

“I knew VG was important for creating the fullest, thickest clouds, and it helps e-liquid stand up to higher heat. I wanted to develop a performance line of liquid that was superior to anything else on the market.” This focus on high performance and new flavors gave birth to The Cloud Company.

A maximum VG line, this liquid produces ethereal, billowing clouds, is great for those with propylene-glycol sensitivities, and complex, lasting flavor—not an easy feat with a maximum VG blend. Pip notes:

“Many max VG lines are very simplistic due to the fact that the flavoring percentage cannot be too high to keep a 92-98% VG [to PG] ratio; however, through working with my flavoring manufacturer, I have been able to accomplish a line that is both max VG and complex [in flavor].“

Pip describes the process of coming up with new flavors as a magical one, which combines all of the sights, sounds, memories, and dreams from her personal life.

“To me my liquids are my art–a creative and personal expression of myself.”

When a creative mood strikes, Pip can be found at the same table where Suicide Bunny all began–she moved it from home to her lab, “It’s a sentimental thing. Every recipe I have ever made has been created on that table,” says Pip. The journey for every Suicide Bunny product starts the same way—slowly tweaked and re-tweaked from the 150 flavors spread across her table.

“I never set out to create a specific flavor profile, but rather I grab interesting favors that I feel might create an interesting vape experience.“

Like an artist, Pip forms strong emotional attachments to her work:

“Because so much of myself goes into the process of creation–you can ask my team–I am never ready to put out a liquid.”

Some of Pip’s recipes have been tweaked over 40 times before reaching the market.

“It always comes to a point where they have to stop me,” Pip says, “[They say] Pip, it’s perfect. It’s time to give it to the world.”

Pip now sponsors her own team and looks forward to sharing the Cloud Company with cloud chasers and VG-blend enthusiasts all over the world, as always, with (much) love."

*We at VK do not have an ETA on these yet, nor do we have a price point or flavour profiles, but I can 100% confirm that they will be fantastic - as when it comes to liquid everything PIP touches turns out gold!*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/4/15)

Looking forward to this new juice line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/4/15)

Welcome to The Cloud Company:


Arise: Birthed from the fan-favorite Mothers Milk, Arise is pleasant a twist on the original to maximize smoothness and VG. 


Revel: An interesting, flavor morphing liquid—prepare to meet your new All Day Vape. Every inhale brings a new experience: hints of sweet cereal with fresh berries and cream one time, and a beautiful mix of berries and citrus in the next. This is a perfectly balanced, complex liquid that will keep you guessing. 


Sky: This blend of savory, lemon cookie served with rich, sweet, creams are layered to provide a smooth experience. 


Billow: Reminiscent of a Coconut Crème cake drizzled with sweet, salted caramel, Billow provides the smooth, rich flavor that Suicide Bunny has always been known for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ijaz Fahted (20/4/15)

Any reason why there's no answer on 011 465 1378? I tried calling twice today.


----------



## TylerD (21/4/15)

Ujaz Fahted you can pm @Stroodlepuff as well.


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Ijaz Fahted said:


> Any reason why there's no answer on 011 465 1378? I tried calling twice today.



Hi @Ijaz Fahted 
Welcome to the forum
When you get a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-225#post-212301


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/4/15)

Ijaz Fahted said:


> Any reason why there's no answer on 011 465 1378? I tried calling twice today.



Hi There 

I am not sure why you never got an answer, please send me a PM with your contact details and I will give you a call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ijaz Fahted (21/4/15)

TylerD said:


> Ujaz Fahted you can pm @Stroodlepuff as well.


Thank you. I was not aware of this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/15)

Cloud Co. has been shipped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Cloud Co. has been shipped



It has been shipped as in it has arrived? 
Or it has left the USA now?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/15)

Left the USA yesterday


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/5/15)

Thanks!

Keen to get some of this juice.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/5/15)

Still waiting for customs to release this! 

But in the meantime Suicide Bunny and Kings crown are restocked in 6MG and we bought a few 3MG aswell


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/15)

Cloud Co. is here  Just give me some time to unpack and I will update the website - I pre-loaded them a while ago so once it is unpacked it will take me around 5 minutes just to activate them


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/15)

Cloud Co. is live  http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/international-e-liquids/the-cloud-company-high-vg.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Festival Panda (23/5/15)

Omg!!! Sky - that stuff is amazing. Went in for a pack of atlantis coils, had a taste and came out with a bottle - so gooooood!


----------

